
RequestHN: Ability to save favorite posts on profile - smac8
Okay, I&#x27;m not sure if &quot;RequestHN&quot; is a common&#x2F;valid HN topic post, but I have been thinking it would be cool to see an addition to HN that allows us to save a favorite article when we read it.<p>I know this can already be done with browser bookmarks, wunderlist, etc., but there&#x27;s something about having it tucked in the app that I think would be really helpful. Especially useful for those articles that you don&#x27;t have time to read now, but want to save for later and come back to in the future.<p>Thoughts?
======
benologist
[https://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=smac8](https://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=smac8)

Reached via your username in the top right, then "Saved stories" link. This
lists all stories you have upvoted. You can't view anyone else's, I just put
your username there.

~~~
smac8
This is awesome, thank you!

